# Начинаю вставать, спирает дыхание



## RUij (23 Окт 2009)

В бане лежал на полке, грелся. (лежал на лопатках, на спине). Начал вставать, опускаю на пол ногу, и вдруг начинается боль в спине и тяжело дышать. Посижу немного, приобопрусь на руках, пройдёт несколько секунд, потихоньку опускаюсь на пол. Через минуту-две как будто ничего и не было.
Что это может быть? Что можно предпринять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2009)

Это когда  и сколько раз?


----------



## Анатолий (24 Окт 2009)

RUij написал(а):


> В бане лежал на полке, грелся. (лежал на лопатках, на спине). Начал вставать, опускаю на пол ногу, и вдруг начинается боль в спине и тяжело дышать. Посижу немного, приобопрусь на руках, пройдёт несколько секунд, потихоньку опускаюсь на пол. Через минуту-две как будто ничего и не было.
> Что это может быть? Что можно предпринять?



Такое состояние происходит только в бане?


----------



## RUij (24 Окт 2009)

Каждый раз когда полежу на твёрдом минут пять.
НЕ, в бане тоже есть (когда на полу дома), но не так сильно выражено.


----------

